# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Bu ateşe rezerv dayanmaz

## bozok

*Bu ateşe rezerv dayanmaz*



Eskiden ğBastır Ankaragücüğ derlerdi. Ankara piyasalara bastırırdı. şimdi piyasalar Ankarağya bastırıyor. Daha çok döviz sat. Faizi de yükselt.

Ankara ise piyasaların baskısına dayanamayarak isteneni yapıyor da... Bu işin sonu ne olacak? Duvara dayanma yıkılır. İnsana güvenme ölür derler... İşte o biçim. Merkez Bankasığnın rezervine güvenme... Biter. Faizi yükseltme... Başın daha fazla belaya girer.

Merkezğin döviz tanzim satışı yaparak dövizdeki artışı durdurması imkansızdır. Piyasa uzun süredir Ankarağya bastırıyor. Günde 140 milyon dolar tanzim satışı yetmez. Günde 1.5 milyar dolar satış yapılsın, piyasa doyar. Fiyatlar iner.

Dün Merkez Bankası 1.3 milyar dolarlık ihale açtı. Dolar satın almak isteyenlerin 1.85 TLğden alım yapmak istedikleri görüldü. Ucuz alanların pahalı satmasını (spekülasyonu engellemek isteyen) Merkez 750 milyon doları 1.8630 TLğden sattı.

*Net döviz pozisyonu küçülüyor*
Merkez Bankası dolarları 1.8630ğdan sattıktan sonra piyasada dolar 1.8720ğden işlem gördü. Ucuz alanlar pahalı satmaya devam etti. Bir noktayı hatırlatmakta yarar var: Genelde Merkez Bankasığnın brüt döviz varlığından söz ediliyor. Ve de Merkezğin döviz rezervinin 85.6 milyar dolar olduğu, bol bol kullanılabileceği söyleniyor. Tanzim satışı yanlıları, ğBu 85 milyar dolar hangi gün için birikti... Harcansınğ diyor.

Merkezğin döviz varlığı var ama buna karşı döviz pozisyonu da var. Açık anlatımıyla brüt rezervin tamamı Merkezğin parası değil. Son rakamlara göre Merkezğin toplam dış varlığı 92.5 milyar dolar. Buna karşı 39.7 milyar dolar döviz yükümlüğü (borcu) var. Sonuçta net döviz pozisyonu sadece 52.8 milyar dolardır. Merkezğin ğEl kesesinden hovardalık yapmasığ yanlış olur. Merkezği döviz satmaya zorlayanlar, yakında, ğBu yetmedi. Faizi de yükseltğ demeye başlayacak.

*Sorun cari açık*

Döviz fiyatının neden yükseldiğini anlayamayan (hastalığı teşhis edemeyen) fiyat artışını durduramaz. Dış ticaret açığı devam ediyor. Bakanımız ğİhracatta Cumhuriyet Rekoruğndan söz ediyor. Esas rekor ithalatta. 100 milyar dolar ihracatın gerisinde 180 milyar dolar ithalat var. Aylık 7-10 milyar dolar dış ticaret açığı, aylık 6-9 milyar dolar cari açık oluşturuyor. şimdiye kadar 7 milyar döviz açığı verildiğinde sermaye hareketi ile 8-9 milyar dolar döviz girişi oluyordu. Arzın fazla olması nedeniyle hem rezerv artıyor hem de döviz ucuzluyordu. Temmuzda cari açık 5.3 milyar dolara geriledi ama sermaye hareketi ile ülkeye 3.2 milyar dolar girebildi. Ona nereden geldiği belli olmayan 1.4 milyar doları ekleyiniz.

*Sonuç:* 5.3 milyar dolar açığa karşılık 4.6 milyar dolar döviz girişi. Arz talebin altına düşünce dövizin artmasından doğal ne olabilir ki? şu günlerde bakacağımız ihracat değil, ithalat ve cari açık. Cari açık ile her ay 5-7 milyar dolar döviz bulmak zorundayız. Açığı kapatacak dövizi bulamadığımız sürece döviz fiyatının artmasına seyirci kalacağız.

Bugünün döviz trafiği sadece ihale değil. Merkez sağ eliyle döviz verirken, sol eliyle döviz toplamaya çalıştı. Piyasaya 750 milyar dolar satmakla kalmadı. Döviz mevduat hesaplarının zorunlu karşılığını yüzde 6.0ğya indirerek piyasaya 1.3 milyar dolar saldı. Piyasaya (750+1.300) 2 milyar 50 milyon dolar toplam para akıtan Merkez, döviz rezervinin azalmaması için bir başka karar aldı. Bankaların TL mevduatları karşılıklarının büyük bölümünün döviz olarak tutulmasına imkan verdi. Bu kararla bankalardan 3.5 milyar dolar döviz çekmeyi umuyor.





*Güngör URAS /* Milliyet Gzt. / 6 Ekim 2011

----------

